

How I built up the courage to quit a promising career with a six-figure salary - MarlonPro
http://www.getrichslowly.org/blog/2013/05/19/reader-stories-how-i-built-up-the-courage-to-quit-a-promising-career-with-a-six-figure-salary/

======
famousactress
TL/DR: I had a high stress job that was affecting my family life and I quit to
start a blog and signed up for an intensive blog-coaching program that you
should purchase even though my blog hasn't even launched so I have no idea
what I'm talking about.

[Edit: Apologies for the cynicism but the whole thing just feels like a creepy
and manipulative advertisement]

------
aidscholar
While an interesting story - I'm not a fan of the guest blog post pitching a
"coaching program" + squeeze page.

~~~
idunno246
I used to really enjoy this blog, but it's been sold to a corp and lost some
of its appeal. Similar post from the original owner:
[http://www.getrichslowly.org/blog/2007/11/11/quitting-the-
da...](http://www.getrichslowly.org/blog/2007/11/11/quitting-the-day-job-
finding-the-guts-to-pursue-your-dreams/)

